# Trying to fit Koba into a cart =( Any pointers?



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Soooo. Borrowed a cart from a pal and a harness. And while its not perfect it WORKS. But I'm worried about the shafts =/ So heres some pictures let me have your thoughts oh driving Guru's.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Each pic is at a slightly diff setting. Do any look close?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm fairly new to this but I'll tell you what I see. Hopefully some of the driving "veterans" will jump in.

The first photo the horse is too close to the cart. The shafts also look like they are rubbing the belly so they are too narrow. In the second photo the horse is in a better position as far as distance from the cart but the shafts are much too low and going to interfere with the front legs. Again, the shafts are two narrow. To me it seems that cart just doesn't fit that horse. 

As for the harness, I would say get rid of the clips on the breeching strap. The straps don't just hook to the footmans loop they need to go through and wrap around the shaft then buckle to make it safe.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmmm They're long enough the the longest setting (breeching) that I can prob put them through. And clip to the harness again... I was worried about the shafts more than anything. We're going to try something to make them wider... I don't exactly know what lol. Just that they said there was a way to do so


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The middle picture is the only one CLOSE to correct. The end of the shaft should be as close as possible to the point of his shoulder, both in height and length. A little forward and a little higher is ok. As long as he doesn't hit his nose when he turns, lol.

He is darling!!

Nancy


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you add a pic? I swear there were only 2 when I posted my reply  Anyway... going to agree that the middle pic looks much better than the other two. Love his color!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

BoldComic said:


> As for the harness, I would say get rid of the clips on the breeching strap. The straps don't just hook to the footmans loop they need to go through and wrap around the shaft then buckle to make it safe.


For what it's worth, those alligator clips are useful. However, the way I use them is to attach my holdback straps to the ring on my breeching after passing the strap through the footman loop, wrapping it a few times around the shaft and then buckling it. Then, when I'm done for the drive, I just unsnap the clip and leave the holdbacks on the shafts. Easier for me to hitch that way since I do it alone.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the middle pic is the best and the cart dosent look too small to me I would ent be a lover of the clips the britching straps are better wrapped around the shafts,and if the shafts are rubbing a bit,I think is you put gentle pressure they wil prise open wider


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The pony could also be standing to one side and making it look tight.
If you want it wider usually you can take to people and pull them apart some.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> The pony could also be standing to one side and making it look tight.
> If you want it wider usually you can take to people and pull them apart some.


yeh but do it gently ,because as you do it you will think you aren't making a difference as you can't actually see them widening,so do a bit try the pony in the shafts and if you need to,try a bit more ,it's a lot easier to widen then what it is to narrow them again


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

So we pulled apart the shafts a bit. And now he won't pull the cart =/ ..... So I'm going to hook him up and let you guys see new pics... He was doing it perfectly with the cart "not fitting" I had it hooked up like the middle picture. And he pulled it three diff times with no complaints. Now he pulls forwards a bit but when he goes to turn he freezes. =/ Would it HURT him to put it back like it was?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

No, it won't hurt him. Is this his first experience driving? 

With the shafts wider, they may have bumped him when he turned. It is preferable for the horse to have room in the shafts to bend their body in the turn, but if he has never done that before, he questioned it.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

We don't know. I know he ground drives. And he didnt have any issues with the cart.... He pulled it once here at home around the yard, then again going up the road for a 20min trip... Then we changed the shafts and now he doesnt want anything to do with it


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Im thinking the bumping may be the problem, Hes blind and I wonder if suddenly bumping into them makes him stop for fear of hitting something


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

have you tried to turn him in a wide turn ,


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

So pushed the bars back togeather slightly. Not to the point they where but to the point where they are just lightly squeezing him. Led him around. And he was back to how he was before I messed with everything. Headed out down the road a bit. Still no issues. He was back to being 100% fine with it. Tight turns, wide ones, walking, and trotting. I got a small video section. Soo.... I don't know what the problem really was or is. But.... Its fixed?I also messed with the harness and will get pictures of THAT tomarow when theres no rain


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I,m glad it came right for you


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Wait....HE is blind?? 

I am glad he is better with the shafts.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes Koba is almost compleatly blind, he can see shadows if the light is just right. He's also about half deaf. He's 40 years old.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

*Koba*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201475041037425&set=vb.1817860315&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201475016316807&set=vb.1817860315&type=2&theater


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nice video, i would suggest more contact so he knows where to go and not wonder. He will feel more secure also.


----------

